# Just a reminder to work safe (For the squeamish, post includes a picture of a very minor injury)



## QUlrich (Apr 24, 2018)

Happy holidays everybody! Just a reminder to work smart and safe this holiday season. Last night, while finishing some sanding on my disk sander, I accidentally contacted the rising side of the disk with my work. Sent the piece flying and i jammed my finger into the disk. Luckily my finger didn't get stuck in the gap, otherwise it could have been a lot more than just some broken skin on the tip of my finger. I also didn't get struck by the part. That would not have felt too good either. Just be safe out there.

Have a good one!


----------



## Monty151 (Nov 1, 2018)

Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

If hand held sharp / pointy things are excluded the power sanders have inflicted more minor owies than anything else in my shop. 
Glad you escaped with only a flesh wound.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey if it makes you feel any better, just today I stuck my finger in my belt sander with 80 grit and I have a new idiot mark to show for it. There was no fence with a pinch point, but similar wake up call here. Thanks for the post.


----------

